# Have You Attended A Concert This Year?



## GuitarsCanada

Looking to get an idea via voting as to the concert scene this year.


----------



## keto

Haven't gone to any yet, but did buy 4 tix for a family outing to see Dinosaur Jr in November.

My 3 kids have all been to big shows.


----------



## hollowbody

Hmmm, I've seen Pearl Jam, the Hip, Tindersticks and the Trews this year that I can remember. I bet there's a few more that I'd have to think about. Plus I've seen a bunch of no-name acts in clubs around Toronto. Live music is one of my favourite things to blow cash on (after guitars, that is!)


----------



## fretboard

Not yet this year that I can remember - but the Black Crowes this weekend then Gov't Mule and Them Crooked Vultures in October.


----------



## puckhead

I think Chris Cornell is the only show I've been to this year.
I am a lot more particular when going to concerts in recent years.

Having a young child at home, its tougher to get away.
I am usually not interested in arena shows anymore,
And I'm even getting kind of fussy at smaller venues. they need to be great seats or I won't bother.

Getting old I guess, but it needs to be a pretty strong case to pry me off of my couch


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## lyric girl

Going to The Minus 5 on Sunday.


----------



## zjq426

Went to the Ottawa Blues fest.
Saw Cannibal Corpse:rockon2:
Thats it.
Was going to see Aggressor but cancelled due to some issue


----------



## Eager Beaver

Went to bluesfest
Saw Cannibal Corpse
Saw Bring Me The Horizon (with an ex)
Been to many local metal shows
The Black Dahlia Murder :rockon2can't remember if that was this year)
Went to SkaFest

And I'm sure there are alot I'm forgetting.

Also, looking forward to MetallicA!


----------



## Guest

We need a fifth option: No, life just keeps getting in the way. :smile: As much as I'd love to get out to a good show, being the dad of a toddler and the husband to a pregnant wife means what little free time I have goes to the band or sleep.


----------



## puckhead

iaresee said:


> We need a fifth option: No, life just keeps getting in the way. :smile: As much as I'd love to get out to a good show, *being the dad of a toddler and the husband to a pregnant wife* means what little free time I have goes to the band or sleep.


sounds like you are busy enough as it is.


/nudge nudge, wink wink, know what I mean? say no more.


----------



## Guest

puckhead said:


> sounds like you are busy enough as it is.
> 
> 
> /nudge nudge, wink wink, know what I mean? say no more.


Have absolutely _zero_ complaints at this time. :smile:


----------



## Peter

Proud to say this year I saw the greatest live act I've ever seen in my life in *Isis*. That show at the Commodore set a bar so high I sincerely doubt anything will ever top it. It was a beautiful experience.

Also saw some amazing shows by Mastodon, Coheed and Cambria, Anberlin (2x, once at the now closed Richards on Richards), The Gaslight Anthem, and I saw Protest the Hero play immediately after losing at the Juno awards on the opening band's gear at the shittiest live music venue in this city - there's one I won't forget anytime soon.

Reflecting on the shows now, seeing Anberlin twice this year was a real treat as well as they are by far the most energetic live act I've seen to date.


----------



## zontar

One.
A small, intimate acoustic concert by Glenn Kaiser, who didn't care it was a small venue or crowd.

He put on an amazing show.


----------



## snacker

so far this year.....

NIN / Janes Addiction
NIN (Vfest)
Depeche Mode
Coldplay / Elbow
Wilco
Keane / Lights
Mike Doughty
Afro-cuban allstars
Bob Dylan

last year...
REM
NIN
Matisyahu / K'Naan
Iron Maiden
Radiohead


----------



## lbrown1

I didn't see the "not yet but plan to" option in the poll...but if it was there - Id answer with that

dropping by Ottawa in Nov to catch Metallica.......and....now don't start laughing....catching Kelly Clarkson at Casino Rama in Oct.

Ah C'mon - it's a birthday present for the wife!


----------



## Starbuck

puckhead said:


> I think Chris Cornell is the only show I've been to this year.
> I am a lot more particular when going to concerts in recent years.
> 
> Having a young child at home, its tougher to get away.
> I am usually not interested in arena shows anymore,
> And I'm even getting kind of fussy at smaller venues. they need to be great seats or I won't bother.
> 
> Getting old I guess, but it needs to be a pretty strong case to pry me off of my couch


+1! Prettymuch me exactly. I have been to AC/DC this year only. I think I've prettymuch seen all that I really want to. But I totally agree with the smaller venue and good seats.


----------



## Brennan

I voted one but apparently I lied. Us and a bunch of other local bands were invited out to a private concert at the Live Lounge at the last minute tonight. Loudlove, A Plot Against Me and St. Joe's Mission each did about a 30 minute acoustic set; and David Usher closed out the night and stuck around to chat/have a drink with everyone for a while afterwords. There were about 40 of us in the audience, it was a pretty cool time.


----------



## prodigal_son

The only ones worth mentioning are:

- Tool
- Dream Theater, Zappa Play Zappa 

The rest were all local bar type gigs. 

Frig!! I would love to take my young lad to see Dinosaur Jr.. Those guys were wicked in the early nineties, man. I listened to "Bug and "You're Living All Over Me" religiously for many of my later teenaged years. Do they still play stuff from those albums?


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Luke98

nkjanssen said:


> I'm a big Dino Jr. fan, but I saw them last year and it was one of the worst concerts I've ever attended. The music was excellent, but Lou Barlow is a total ass. He was a complete prick on stage, calling out the crowd, berating people, etc., saying how the audience in Calgary the night before was *much* better. He walked off the stage at one point. Then came back and played unplugged so nobody could hear him. He just seemed to want to pick a fight. The odd thing is that I spoke to a friend who had seen him in Calgary the night before and he apparantly said the same things to them. I also spoke to my cousin who saw them in Regina, and he said they got the same treatment too.
> 
> All these years, I thought Jay kicked him out of the band because Jay was an egomaniac. After that show I realized that whole story was really just Lou's side of thing's. I think Lou actually got kicked out of the band because he's an asshole. I'd have kicked him out of my band too.


Really?

When I saw them in Halifax in july, he seemed fine. Granted, it wasn't their show and they only played about 45 minutes, but someone threw sunglasses on stage, what looked like at him. Then he asked if whoever threw them wanted them back.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## urko99

I saw Steely Dan at Motor City Casino last weekend. Absolutely an outstanding show!


----------



## Milkman

I haven't been to any concerts this year, but I've been behind the board for a LOT of shows, some nights with four bands.


I just don't think of going to hear a band on the odd weekend when I'm not gigging.

It's a shame really.


----------



## sproul07

I went to the Windsor Blues Festival this past July. The lineup wasn't as good as past years, I think their budget was down so they couldn't attract more well known names. Johnny Winter closed the show and was his usual spectacular self. I though he was looking better than he when I saw him in Toronto 2 yrs ago. He was walking by himself and his playing seemed much more alive. Other highlights of the 4 day event were Larry McCray, The Funk Brothers and David Gogo. 

A few disappointments were Mick Taylor canceling the week of due to health concerns. He was the reason I was going, I'd never seen him and I like his style. And his replacement was a Toronto based r&b group from the 60's called The Lincoln's. I'm sure some of you remember them. They were terrible. It was an embarrassment seeing them close the Saturday night. Very few people stayed to listen to them


----------



## GuitarsCanada

sproul07 said:


> I went to the Windsor Blues Festival this past July. The lineup wasn't as good as past years, I think their budget was down so they couldn't attract more well known names. Johnny Winter closed the show and was his usual spectacular self. I though he was looking better than he when I saw him in Toronto 2 yrs ago. He was walking by himself and his playing seemed much more alive. Other highlights of the 4 day event were Larry McCray, The Funk Brothers and David Gogo.
> 
> A few disappointments were Mick Taylor canceling the week of due to health concerns. He was the reason I was going, I'd never seen him and I like his style. And his replacement was a Toronto based r&b group from the 60's called The Lincoln's. I'm sure some of you remember them. They were terrible. It was an embarrassment seeing them close the Saturday night. Very few people stayed to listen to them



Would that be the "Prakish John" Lincoln's?


----------



## sproul07

I've never hear that title associated with them, but I wouldn't be surprised. My friend who I went with remembers them playing smaller venues like car shows back in the 60's. It didn't look like the original band at all. Too many younger guys. But that didn't excuse their awful performance


----------



## snacker

i aim for one a month, but i have a kiddo on the way, so that will be scaled back a bit until the kiddo is old enough for concerts - whatcha think.....is 3 years old a good age for his first NIN show?


----------



## p_wats

I go to shows all the time. Albeit I prefer the more low-key (re: cheaper), small shows than big-ticket stadium concerts. 

Just saw Wax Mannequin on Wednesday night.


----------



## Starbuck

snacker said:


> i aim for one a month, but i have a kiddo on the way, so that will be scaled back a bit until the kiddo is old enough for concerts - whatcha think.....is 3 years old a good age for his first NIN show?


Ha! too funny, my 4 year old just asked me to take her to see AC/DC!!! :rockon2:


----------



## keto

nkjanssen said:


> I'm a big Dino Jr. fan, but I saw them last year and it was one of the worst concerts I've ever attended. The music was excellent, but Lou Barlow is a total ass. He was a complete prick on stage, calling out the crowd, berating people, etc., saying how the audience in Calgary the night before was *much* better. He walked off the stage at one point. Then came back and played unplugged so nobody could hear him. He just seemed to want to pick a fight. The odd thing is that I spoke to a friend who had seen him in Calgary the night before and he apparantly said the same things to them. I also spoke to my cousin who saw them in Regina, and he said they got the same treatment too.
> 
> All these years, I thought Jay kicked him out of the band because Jay was an egomaniac. After that show I realized that whole story was really just Lou's side of thing's. I think Lou actually got kicked out of the band because he's an asshole. I'd have kicked him out of my band too.


They're back in town tonight and I'm taking my 2 sons. I tried to get in last year (or was it 2 yrs ago?) but screwed up and didn't buy in advance, then couldn't scrounge 2 tickets at the door (had my oldest son with me then). I'm excited as hell, D Jr have been one of my faves for a dozen years or so, I actually like his mid-late 90's stuff (Where You Been/Without A Sound) better than the classic earlier stuff. Have the recent Farm too, it's very good. I'm pumped, so I hope there is no asshattery like you experienced. Yes, we are taking earplugs  apparently they are very loud.

This'll be my first concert in a couple of years, used to go lots and take the kids but have got away from that as they've grown older and go with their friends.


----------



## HacknSlash

I went to a Dethklok/Mastadon concert recently. My first one in two years; I used to go to concerts all the time.


----------



## allthumbs56

Just flashback stuff: Trooper, 54-40, REO Speedwagon, Styx, Huey Lewis. All great mind you.


----------



## keto

keto said:


> They're back in town tonight and I'm taking my 2 sons. I tried to get in last year (or was it 2 yrs ago?) but screwed up and didn't buy in advance, then couldn't scrounge 2 tickets at the door (had my oldest son with me then). I'm excited as hell, D Jr have been one of my faves for a dozen years or so, I actually like his mid-late 90's stuff (Where You Been/Without A Sound) better than the classic earlier stuff. Have the recent Farm too, it's very good. I'm pumped, so I hope there is no asshattery like you experienced. Yes, we are taking earplugs  apparently they are very loud.
> 
> This'll be my first concert in a couple of years, used to go lots and take the kids but have got away from that as they've grown older and go with their friends.


Aaaand it was awesome, loud and proud, relatively tight, stupendous tone. Not a particularly long set but no tomfoolery as referenced above. Lots of tuning up and noodling between songs. Edmonton audiences generally suck, this was no exception, the response was not strong or enthusiastic - I guess we are too cool for that or something. 9kkhhd I was bopping and yelling but clearly in the minority.


----------



## Steve1962

I do concert photography on the side, so I've been to more concerts than I could shake a stick at. Peruse if you wish: OnStage Photography


----------



## zontar

Steve1962 said:


> I do concert photography on the side, so I've been to more concerts than I could shake a stick at. Peruse if you wish: OnStage Photography


Some cool stuff there, and a nice eclectic mix too.


----------



## rhh7

My last concert was Willie Nelson, in 1976...and my date bought my ticket!


----------



## greco

rhh7 said:


> My last concert was Willie Nelson, in 1976...and my date bought my ticket!


..

I'd like to suggest that you try and get out more often.

Dave


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## zontar

greco said:


> ..
> 
> I'd like to suggest that you try and get out more often.
> 
> Dave


Maybe--but have you seen how much more concerts cost now compared to 1976?
And that's even taking into account inflation.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## zontar

nkjanssen said:


> Depends on the kind of shows you're going to. The Arkells and the Novacks just played here last night. $15 at the door. That's $4 in 1976 dollars. Would a killer all-Canadian rock show have cost significantly less than $4 in 1976?
> 
> On the other hand, if stadium shows by pop stars or over-the-hill rockers turn your crank, you're probably paying double what you would have in 1976 in real dollars.


Great price.
How about shows that are in between--most of the concerts I was at were in between.

I remember people complaining about paying $20 for a concert.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Jimmypaz

GuitarsCanada said:


> Would that be the "Prakish John" Lincoln's?


Is Prakash John still playing with them? I remember him from "Bush" with ****** Glan ad Dominic Triano in the seventies, then he went to the States , played with Alice Cooper for years.
I, personally have been out to see Ronnie Hawkins a couple of times, and Bill Durst once, that's it for this year.


----------



## zontar

nkjanssen said:


> I just bought tickets for Wilco, who are quite possibly my favourite band of all time. That would be in-between. They're playing a 2,500 seat venue. Tickets were $35. That's $10 in 1976 dollars.
> 
> $20 in 1976 dollars would be about $72 in current dollars. Of the 50-some-odd shows I went to last year, probably 4 or 5 cost me more than $72. I don't think prices are that bad currently, except for the "big stars", which I generally have little interest in seeing anyway.


Well the $20 concert was in the 80's--so not as much in today's dollars.


----------



## metallica86

I've seen Chickenfoot Live, best show ever


----------



## Eager Beaver

In the last month I've only been to one show, but it was probably the best show I've ever been to. I FINALLY got to see Metallica live, and they were supported by one of my favourite metal bands too!

Both Lamb of God and metallica were REALLY tight, except for some minor timing issues during walk with me in hell and sad but true.:rockon2:


----------



## avalancheMM

I was fortunate enough this year to share the stage with George Canyon in June, Trooper on Halloween, and Nitty Gritty last Saturday, and attended a lot as audience. It's been a great year. Kim Mitchell, April Wine, and Bif Naked were particular faves this year.

Regards


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Rideski

I've been fortunate enough to see Black Label Society, Los Lonely Boys, Metallica and Trans Siberian Orch. All four were amazing concerts!

For all out playing and passion I'd have to give the award to Los Lonely Boys. They playing amazingly well and in the pocket the entire show. Nothing fancy but just incredible texas blues from the heart.

Metallica was awesome of course, BLS was intense due to the audience as I had my sone (12) with me and the we were front row in an all general admin show. I had to fight back the audience the entire show which took away form the enjoyment of it some. TSO had a great sound and light show. The second half of their show was really good - new music.


----------



## Maverick

AC/DC and John Mayall so far this year.


----------

